# New to Urology



## rhedges (Jun 22, 2011)

I am new to the Urology speciality and need to confirm the following cpt's billed together:

52332
52330
74420

This may be the most basic of procedures billed by an urologist but 52332 & 52330 seem like this should be part of each other.

Any insight greatly appreciated.

Ranae


----------



## Franni  (Jun 22, 2011)

check your cci edits 

if your urologist is a member of aua go to the bundling matrix on the page on this page it states they are ok to bill together just make sure you have the documentation to back it up
52330
52332-51 is a j stent placement 
74420-26 is a fluroscopy he reads it


----------



## ciphermed (Jun 22, 2011)

"temporary" ureteral stent placement during cystourethroscopic diagnostic or therapeutic interventions is an integral component of those endoscopic procedures and would not warrant additional reporting. The insertion of a "temporary" stent refers to those types that are used during the cystoscopy procedure and removed at the completion of that intervention. It is possible that a temporary stent is placed during the procedure, removed, and replaced with a "self-retaining" or "indwelling" stent during the same intervention. 

A "self-retaining" or "indwelling" ureteral stent is not required in all cases, but when performed warrants the additional reporting of code 52332. 

Hope this helps,


----------



## rhedges (Jun 22, 2011)

Thank you for the help on this, it does clarify the procedures quite well!!


----------

